# Asian Forest Scorpion heating?



## ThatGuy377 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey guy's, i just picked up two Asian Forest Scorpions from a local pet shop. They told me i dont need to have a heating pad or any lamps for the habitat? But everything I've read so far has mentioned a heating pad underneath the tank. 

I live in a small studio apartment that i keep 75 degrees normally. But sometimes i bump it down to 72 or 70 if its hot outside.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2016)

dont use heat mats or lamps, they can burn the scorp. your temps are great for scorps. 70+ is what they like.

might i add how rare it is to actually find a pet shop that doesnt try to sell heat mats and lamps for inverts? good stuff..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Python (Oct 3, 2016)

I've got some grow mats where I work. They're made to keep seedlings from freezing in the winter but I have other plans for them. I'm going to put them on the back of a shelving unit in order to raise the temps a bit.


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 3, 2016)

A small heating mat on the side of the enclosure won't hurt anything. You don't want to put it on the bottom otherwise you risk frying the scorp as it burrows. They would probably like it a little bit warmer, but over 70 should still be fine for them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## ThatGuy377 (Oct 3, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> A small heating mat on the side of the enclosure won't hurt anything. You don't want to put it on the bottom otherwise you risk frying the scorp as it burrows. They would probably like it a little bit warmer, but over 70 should still be fine for them.


Ive though about one on the side of the tank. Im currently using a 10 gallon. But plan to upgrade for more floor space eventually.


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 3, 2016)

Or, in my case, build one of these. Heated to 82°F during the day and drops to about 70°F at night. Pic is from April 2016, added 2 more racks, its stuffed now. I am laying out plans to at least double the capacity before winter. New cabinet will have window panels installed in the door for viewing without opening and lose heat. 
 As stated, heat mat on the side is OK, but controlled by a thermostat as a precaution. I do have a tendency to go overboard when it comes to my invertebrates.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Oct 5, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> Or, in my case, build one of these. Heated to 82°F during the day and drops to about 70°F at night. Pic is from April 2016, added 2 more racks, its stuffed now. I am laying out plans to at least double the capacity before winter. New cabinet will have window panels installed in the door for viewing without opening and lose heat.
> As stated, heat mat on the side is OK, but controlled by a thermostat as a precaution. I do have a tendency to go overboard when it comes to my invertebrates.


This is what I've been wanting to do with my collection! What are you using to heat that rack enclosure?


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 5, 2016)

Sempiternal7 said:


> This is what I've been wanting to do with my collection! What are you using to heat that rack enclosure?


 A strip of Flexwatt, 11"X48", affixed to a glass panel on center left side. Had it made at the local reptile show for something like $25. I control the temp with a Honeywell residential thermostat on the right side. When its energized, uses approximately 45 watts, quite economical IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScorpSarah (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't use heat mats but if you decide to then put it on one side of the tank, never under or you will fry them when they burrow. (Edit: As I see now was mentioned several times above )  Keep temps at around 85F during the day and 75F at night. I use a 50w infrared bulb that has a dim dial so I can turn it down low at night (also helps for viewing ). if the temp does get warm during the day, that tends to lower the humidity so just make sure to mist it frequently or get a humidifier to keep it in the high 70%.  Good luck! They are fun scorpions to keep.


----------



## Abhorsen (Feb 27, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> A strip of Flexwatt, 11"X48", affixed to a glass panel on center left side. Had it made at the local reptile show for something like $25. I control the temp with a Honeywell residential thermostat on the right side. When its energized, uses approximately 45 watts, quite economical IMO.


Hi, do you have a blueprint of the heat rack that you made? if not can you take a picture of it?


----------



## Red Eunice (Mar 2, 2017)

Abhorsen said:


> Hi, do you have a blueprint of the heat rack that you made? if not can you take a picture of it?


 Here are pictures of flexwatt, cabinet fan and the t'stat w/h electric bridge. Basic 120 VAC wiring, when stat calls for heat, both Flexwatt and fan are energized via the bridge. I use a 2 pole line voltage t'stat, Menards under $15, breaks both hot and neutral legs. Very simple to wire correctly, comes w/h wiring diagrahm, follow it and you should have no problems.
 Flexwatt mounted on left, t'stat on right and the fan is on the floor. Cabinet size is approximately 66"X28"X20" (HWD) and there is 3"+ clearance on each side of the wire racks for air circulation. 
 Hope this helps, if not PM me for more questions/details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abhorsen (Mar 2, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Here are pictures of flexwatt, cabinet fan and the t'stat w/h electric bridge. Basic 120 VAC wiring, when stat calls for heat, both Flexwatt and fan are energized via the bridge. I use a 2 pole line voltage t'stat, Menards under $15, breaks both hot and neutral legs. Very simple to wire correctly, comes w/h wiring diagrahm, follow it and you should have no problems.
> Flexwatt mounted on left, t'stat on right and the fan is on the floor. Cabinet size is approximately 66"X28"X20" (HWD) and there is 3"+ clearance on each side of the wire racks for air circulation.
> Hope this helps, if not PM me for more questions/details.


Wow, that's a nice setup. . . can i copy this? if it's ok. . .


----------



## Red Eunice (Mar 2, 2017)

Abhorsen said:


> Wow, that's a nice setup. . . can i copy this? if it's ok. . .


 Sure, why not? Have a go at it.
 I've no patents pending. Lol!
 Wait til I post photos of the larger cabinet I'm in the process of building. Much larger size, 90"X60"X24", glass doors and better air circulation. Plans are drawn up, but still need to procure the double pane glass panels.


----------



## Abhorsen (Mar 2, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Sure, why not? Have a go at it.
> I've no patents pending. Lol!
> Wait til I post photos of the larger cabinet I'm in the process of building. Much larger size, 90"X60"X24", glass doors and better air circulation. Plans are drawn up, but still need to procure the double pane glass panels.


Thanks! it will help me a lot with my setup. this is the best setup i've seen so far. I'll be looking forward to your next post


----------



## Red Eunice (Mar 2, 2017)

Abhorsen said:


> Thanks! it will help me a lot with my setup. this is the best setup i've seen so far. I'll be looking forward to your next post


Thanks for the kind words. Always happy to be of help.
I wanted to have it built by December 2016, but..........
The drawing has been revised 3 or 4 times, just minor details, maybe the 4th of July is more realistic now. Lol!
Build larger so you have room for the enevitable future additions to come. 
 Btw, I keep tarantula slings in the cabinet, until they become juveniles.


----------

